# Pensacola Beach Gulf Pier 7/14/14



## NaturalTherapy (Oct 28, 2013)

Had the day off so decided to go catch the King bite at the pier with my oldest son Trevor and two nephews Adam and Bryson. We arrived at about 11:45 and ran into my Uncle John who already had a nice King in the cooler. This made us think we may have been to late. Got a cig on and free lined it out only to be chased by Remora. Put a second cig on and within a few seconds of casting out I was hooked up on a King. I fought and free spooled him away from pier three times before he was ready to give up. Thanks to my son for sticking him first shot with the gaff. A 17 pounder on deck. Not my biggest King but my best on the pier. Pretty slow after that but better than a GREAT day at work.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice! Now you just need to get Trevor to land one of those. He was excited this past weekend but got cut off by the pylons.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice to do with your kids there.


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 19, 2013)

Very nice! Cig was frozen, live, or thawed?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice, how early were you there?


----------



## NaturalTherapy (Oct 28, 2013)

He ate a thawed Cig.


----------



## rgood (Jul 7, 2009)

Congrats. Awesome fish


----------



## Lingfisher613 (Nov 12, 2013)

watched the fish eat his cig while i threw a live ly on him as he denied it for his cig way to go tyler great fish!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Awesome!!! wish I would've taken the day off and went with ya..


----------

